# Temperature Sensor for OpenSuse



## Aberforth (Jan 24, 2007)

I have noticed my laptop getting quite hot after using OpenSuse and the fan also runs all the time, even when idle. Is there an installable temperature sensor available for OpenSuse so that I could find the CPU, GPU and HDD temperatures like I do on Windows? I want something I could use or at least an instruction to compile and install source file.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 25, 2007)

Check lmsensors and gkrellm.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 25, 2007)

I have gkrellm and I don't find a setting for for my CPU, GPU and HDD  temperature sensors. Doing a search on lmsensors
__________
I compiled and installed lmsensors as directed and it seems there is no driver coretemp for my sensor and the instructions are vague...

Is there any other which work?


----------



## eddie (Jan 25, 2007)

lmsensors comes pre-installed on OpenSUSE. At least it was installed on my system which was installed from a DVD. IMHO instead of compiling lmsensors yourself, you should use the distro supplied version. This will provide you with proper start-up scripts installed in appropriate places.

After you have installed lmsensors using yast, you need to configure it. This can be done using sensors-detect script that comes with lmsensors. You just need to execute "sensors-detect" as root in a terminal window and then follow the onscreen instructions. Once the script detects all the sensors available on your motherboard, it creates valid sensors.conf file. After this, start lmsensors service from the service manager and you should have lmsensors working.

To test whether lmsensors is working or not, just execute "sensors" command as a normal user in a terminal window. If you get temp, voltage and fan rpm outputs then everything is working fine. Now, you can use programs like gkrellm or gdesklets widgets to read  your sensors outputs.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't know 'sensor' was same as lm-sensor. 'Sensor' is what I have found in the Yast package. Running sensors-detected I was told the driver 'coretemp' didn't exist in the kernel which is for the CPU sensors in IntelCore Duo laptops. An URL is given for the patch, where I couldn't find which is the patch and what is there to do, I'm pretty in the sea. 

*lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-October/018100.html

I have installed gkrellm but it does not show CPU, GPU and HDD temperatures either.


----------



## eddie (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like you don't have much choice here. Either patch your kernel or wait for the patches to go upstream into kernel.

The patches are available in next 3 posts in that thread you linked us to.
*lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-October/018101.html
*lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-October/018102.html
*lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-October/018103.html

Look at the bottom of the posts that says "Url:". You can download the patches and apply them to your kernel. Then enable coretemp driver.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 26, 2007)

I really have no idea how to use these bin files to patch the kernel. Perhaps someone could help me or I'll need to wait for the next kernel release.


----------



## eddie (Jan 26, 2007)

You can rename the bin files to .patch and then use them on your kernel source dir using patch command. Once you have got the patched source, you can compile your own kernel or just the module coretemp. Read "man patch" to know how to use patch command.


----------



## mediator (Jan 26, 2007)

You can also observe the temperature via "gdesklets"! U need to have/install gdesklets for that.

Check this out!

*gdesklets.zencomputer.ca/SideCandy-HDDTemp-0.2.tar.gz
*gdesklets.zencomputer.ca/lmsensors-gdesklet-0.8.tar.bz2
*gdesklets.zencomputer.ca/SideCandyBattery-1.1.tar.gz
+
More there!


----------



## eddie (Jan 26, 2007)

^ Nothing will work until he has lmsensors working. That is the necessary backend...every frontend...be it gkrellm or gdesklets comes after that...


----------

